
Ask HN: How would you rebuild the internet? - fillskills
The web has been built like a lean startup. It started small as a way to share documents between scientists. And kept growing at a tremendous pace. But because of the underlying architecture, there are some major problems that don&#x27;t seem to have a solution in the existing web. Like end to end encryption, IOT etc.<p>If it were up to you today, how would you rearchitect the web (both software and hardware)?
======
th-ai
Save all the most meaningful data local. Route interest packets to communicate
messages. Like the Endless Computer. Transport data over anything that moves.
Checksum validate signed data. Trust. Named Data Networking.

